# Man blows up dog, won't face animal cruelty charges.



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-up-dog_n_3713681.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Christopher Dillingham from Washington (the state, not the city) blew up the family dog by strapping explosives around it's neck. Neighbors heard the explosion and there were bodyparts all over the yard. No one was hurt. Except for the dog. Which should be pretty obvious.

Now the thing is that he won't face animal cruelty charges for that. Why? Because the dog supposedly died instantly and didn't suffer.
What is your opinion about this? I think it is complete and utter bullshit. To me animal cruelty means treating animals in a cruel way and killing a dog in a violent fashion like that is cruel treatment as well.

According to the article they also chose to arrest him based on animal cruelty charges to keep the bail higher.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

1) How did he get explosives?
2) Putting bombs on a dog's neck and blowing it to chunks is cruel in itself.
3) Why would anybody do this?

I hate America, can't wait to move out of this asshole country.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

> Investigators say Dillingham -- who owns a fireworks stand and has a  history of domestic violence -- attached an explosive device to  Cabella's neck and detonated it.
> Dillingham told deputies that his ex-girlfriend gave him the dog and 'put the devil in it," KOIN reports.


If this guy doesn't get charged with animal cruelty, can he at least be locked away and never allowed to be in the general public unsupervised again?
Because what the fuck.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 7, 2013)

That's disgusting. Anyone that does something like that deserves to be blown up themselves.

I don't agree with locking up people like that.  Obviously the guy is a murderer, just shoot him.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 7, 2013)

Even if animal cruelty can't lawfully be applied to him, I'm pretty sure detonating explosives like that in an urban environment is very illegal.

The guy should be heavily fined and deported to one of the empty hick towns of South Carolina; He'll fit right in.



mysticfyre said:


> That's disgusting. Anyone that does something like that deserves to be blown up themselves.
> 
> I don't agree with locking up people like that.  Obviously the guy is a murderer, just shoot him.



Right people, "hurr violent acts like this is bad and disgusting, we should shoot and blow him up".


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

How many times do people have to tell you that America is fucking insane.  Everything looks peachy on the outside, then you open up that peach, look inside, and see a black rotting core.

I really want to move back to England. I should have never left.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> 1) How did he get explosives?
> 2) Putting bombs on a dog's neck and blowing it to chunks is cruel in itself.
> 3) Why would anybody do this?
> 
> I hate America, can't wait to move out of this asshole country.



He owns a fireworks stand.
Yes it is.
He has a history of domestic violence.



Vaelarsa said:


> If this guy doesn't get charged with animal cruelty, can he at least be locked away and never allowed to be in the general public unsupervised again?
> Because what the fuck.



Yeah... Locking him up does sound like a good plan.



mysticfyre said:


> That's disgusting. Anyone that does something like that deserves to be blown up themselves.
> 
> I don't agree with locking up people like that.  Obviously the guy is a murderer, just shoot him.



"An eye for an eye" doesn't work.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> can't wait to move out of this asshole country.


I'm sure you wont be bitterly disappointed elsewhere


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

*sigh*

I have no words other than "why"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I'm sure you wont be bitterly disappointed elsewhere


Probably not, the UK sounds pleasant.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I have no words other than "why"



According to the article he told the police that he was convinced that someone put the devil in the dog, so naturally blowing it up is the only way to get it out again! :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't mean to sound like an angsty teen, but our legal system really is fubar.

Law has transcended above morality and it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Kabewm. One shitter less to ruin the white snow.

I mean, AHMG HOW TERRIBUL I HOPE HE DIEDED IN A FIRE


I really can't be bothered to care. It makes no difference if the dog was blown up or put to sleep by injections. It's the same outcome, except without the stressful environment of the vet clinic. Blowing up a dog might actually be more humane for it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure blowing up an animal doesn't count as proper euthanasia procedure.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

*Misanthropy skill increased by 5*​ 
If only it was allowed to kill sick cunts like that, although i wouldnt want it to be instantaneous...


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh I am pretty sure bloody dog limbs in your neighbor's yard isn't illegal at all. No way. Course its not animal cruelty.
This is disgusting. Just...nope laws can you not.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm pretty sure blowing up an animal doesn't count as proper euthanasia procedure.


I feel bad for laughing out loud at this.


----------



## Percy (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I really can't be bothered to care. It makes no difference if the dog was blown up or put to sleep by injections. It's the same outcome, except without the stressful environment of the vet clinic. Blowing up a dog might actually be more humane for it.


It could be, but what if the dog didn't die immediately?


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the worst part about this is that this "could" be a premonition that he has violent tendencies for more than just animals, and without proper help, he could be murdering humans next. And with his "explanation", sounds like a complete nutjob.  Like we want people that like on the streets.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

I should blow up my neighbors cat for pissing and shitting in my garden.  Oh the devil was inside it so it's ok.


----------



## Gumshoe (Aug 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> According to the article he told the police that he was convinced that someone put the devil in the dog, so naturally blowing it up is the only way to get it out again! :V



I wouldn't really discredit the man for how he killed the dog, but as to why.  Either this man is madly religious, or he came up with a lazy excuse to do this in the first place (in which he did it for fun, which is sick in the head if you ask me).  Was it really the animal's time?  I can't really make a statement as to what should happen due to my knowledge of the law being not so adept; but still, it pains me to hear someone would do something as insane as this, and not care for it.


----------



## Troj (Aug 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> He has a history of domestic violence.



Why am I not surprised?



> According to the article he told the police that he was convinced that  someone put the devil in the dog, so naturally blowing it up is the only  way to get it out again! :V



So, either we're dealing with someone mentally ill and violent, or sneaky, deceptive, and violent. Lovely!

If history's any indication, these red flags will not be taken seriously enough.

It has always bummed me out that in order to get some people to care about animal cruelty, I've had to demonstrate that such people eventually escalate and move on to human beings. Because only human suffering matters, naturally.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2013)

explosive detonation of an incendiary device is a class 1/a felony- some girls with draino and tinfoil just got charged with it for NOT hurting anyone but allowing two to go off.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Dry ice bombs are fun.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

Troj said:


> It has always bummed me out that in order to get some people to care about animal cruelty, I've had to demonstrate that such people eventually escalate and move on to human beings. Because only human suffering matters, naturally.



THIS. :c

There is no way that somebody who will intentionally cause pain in a helpless animal is right in the head. There just isn't.
They like having power over something that can't fight back.
Inb4 children start going missing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

'prosecutors may add more charges later'

They better. 

I'm not sure whether one's own pets are provided a higher legal consideration, but perhaps the 'death was instant ergo not cruel' was proposed because hunting some creatures in gorey ways might be considered cruel if they admitted a gorey but instant dog death was. 

That's just my own pointless speculation though.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 7, 2013)

Clearly the man is disturbed. And it's sickening to me that he had access to explosives with no questions asked.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> According to the article he told the police that he was convinced that someone put the devil in the dog, so naturally blowing it up is the only way to get it out again! :V



*sighs*

"How many times do we have to tell you peasants? Killing a demon's host will _not_ send the demon back to hell. It will instead leave the host, and go possess something else, and if YOU don't get possessed, than thank Cahaya that it didn't choose you. Probably felt that it would absorb some of your stupidity. 

Should you feel something is possessed by any form of demon or malevolent spirit, do not attempt to confront the demon, for even if does stay in its host, they are pretty good at manipulating and controlling others with words...no we don't mean magic spells, we mean verbal manipulation. Instead seek out the nearest Priest of Light and allow them to attempt exorcism, which has been proven to drive the demon straight back to hell, or at the very least, cause it to flee elsewhere so it can recover its strength." 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

If you feel something is possessed seek psychiatric help. x3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Poor pooch. :c


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't get why "an eye for an eye" wouldn't work, because if everyone's blind they won't be able to see who to throttle.

Unless you're Chinese, in which case you'll become a venerable old monk that can hear photosythesis and smell what the sun looks like.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 7, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't get why "an eye for an eye" wouldn't work, because if everyone's blind they won't be able to see who to throttle.
> 
> Unless you're Chinese, in which case you'll become a venerable old monk that can hear photosythesis and smell what the sun looks like.



Even Jesus was like "Lol, not no more" when it came to an eye for an eye, and considering that a lot of Mosaic Laws functioned on that idea, I think that says something about how "eye for an eye" doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm pretty sure blowing up an animal doesn't count as proper euthanasia procedure.


Nonsense! If we had blown up the pets we didn't want since the potato was discovered, injecting a pet with poison in a stressful environment would sound horrible.



Percy said:


> It could be, but what if the dog didn't die immediately?


Pretty  sure that if you wrap a dog's neck in 'splosives powerful enough to  send its limbs to the neigbhour's yard it is an instantaneous death.
Messy, yes, but a sure way to kill a canine.

And even though as it may sound like I'm pro-this guy, I'm not. 
He's a terrible person.


----------



## Troj (Aug 7, 2013)

"Eye for an eye" doesn't technically forbid attaching an explosive collar to a dude's neck, though .


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kabewm. One shitter less to ruin the white snow.
> 
> I mean, AHMG HOW TERRIBUL I HOPE HE DIEDED IN A FIRE
> 
> ...



If he had done it to put the dog out of it's misery (if it was sick) I would totally agree! Being blown to pieces and dying instantly sounds like a good way to go. It's quick, it's spectacular, it's painless.
However, if he did it out of violent tendencies or just for the sake of blowing up a dog, that is a different story. The motive is important as well!
And as DD said, there is also the whole felony thing, blowing stuff up isn't really legal, no matter how you look at it


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

You really gotta worry if he called the dog 'test subject' affectionately. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I should blow up my neighbors cat for pissing and shitting in my garden.*  Oh the devil was inside it so it's ok.*



If you kill more than five people, it's religion; not murder.
_- Uncle Dolan_


----------



## Saga (Aug 7, 2013)

Blows up a dog: it's all good man
Blows up a man: Terrorist scum off to guantanamo bay with you


----------



## Teal (Aug 7, 2013)

Disgusting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If he had done it to put the dog out of it's misery (if it was sick) I would totally agree! Being blown to pieces and dying instantly sounds like a good way to go. It's quick, it's spectacular, it's painless.
> However, if he did it out of violent tendencies or just for the sake of blowing up a dog, that is a different story. The motive is important as well!
> And as DD said, there is also the whole felony thing, blowing stuff up isn't really legal, no matter how you look at it


And that is why I despise the guy who did it. Blowing shit up needs a good reason. Sadistic tendencies is not a valid one.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

It should be legal to hunt and kill this type of motherfuckers


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I have no words other than "why"


Why?
Because we live in a society where the corrupt and degenerate are coddled to the point of impunity.
It doesn't help that the legal system views all nonhuman life as mere property, thanks to the perpetuation of the brutalizing superstitions of ancient savages, along with simple greed.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

America has always been at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to animal abuse laws. Poor dog.
If you can give someone a pass because the explosives they strapped to a dog's neck (WHAT?) killed it instantly and didn't draw it out for minutes on end, I really don't want nothing to do with your country.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2013)

I wouldn't call this animal cruelty since it was an instantaneous death. The guy should be fined or jailed for something--I can't imagine detonating explosives in a residential area without a permit or something is legal--but it's not like he tortured the animal.

I guess it comes down to motive, and his motive is retarded and the dude is probably not right in the head in some way, but that's different than "animal cruelty."


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2013)

Paranoid schizophrenia is one hell of a drug. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

"The dog was killed quickly" or not... the guy needlessly killed an animal using explosives.
The guy is fucking insane. He's insane. He killed a dog inhumanely and needlessly using explosives around it's neck.
Am I the only person here who realizes how dangerous this is


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 7, 2013)

New quarterback for the Philly Eagles, anyone?


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 7, 2013)

Not any better than the red necks who use TNT to go fishing or people who feed birds tablets to make them explode because they can't burp and release the gas.

Should rage at all the people who do the above. As for america being the bottom of the pole for animal abuse, funny how people forget about those countries where dogs are hung like pinata but just enough to keep the dog alive, beaten, and skinned alive only to be left hanging till it dies from the injuries.

Nothing new really. People will beat on animals just like they beat on each other. At least the dog dies instantly, the guy should be fined and jailed for a while. Punishment to fit the crime. Kill a dog (living property) shouldn't get much more than a few months in jail and a ban on ever owning another critter. People blow thing way out of proportion when it comes to animals. (no pun intended)


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 7, 2013)

Some gamer kid makes a stupid black humor joke with his friends, and some another dude blows his dog up in teeny pieces in a public place for all to see

Now, who's the potential terrorist deserving of a more serious treatment and jail time here?

If you chose the latter, you're not a true American.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 7, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> That's disgusting. Anyone that does something like that deserves to be blown up themselves.
> 
> I don't agree with locking up people like that.  Obviously the guy is a murderer, just shoot him.



He isn't a murderer. To be a murderer you have to commit murder, which is killing another human being. 

And all of you xXhrdcoreXx edgy guys who wants to "strap bombs around his neck to show him how it is", you aren't cool, you are immature. Sinking down to his level wont do any good.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Removing these type of people from society is a good thing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 7, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> He isn't a murderer. To be a murderer you have to commit murder, which is killing another human being.
> 
> And all of you xXhrdcoreXx edgy guys who wants to "strap bombs around his neck to show him how it is", you aren't cool, you are immature. Sinking down to his level wont do any good.


Murderer or not, I don't want a guy who's comfortable with blowing up household pets for fun as my next door neighbor. The punishment should be more severe.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 8, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Murderer or not, I don't want a guy who's comfortable with blowing up household pets for fun as my next door neighbor. The punishment should be more severe.



Never said he shouldn't get some sort of punishment, just that killing him isn't the right thing to do.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Never said he shouldn't get some sort of punishment, just that killing him isn't the right thing to do.


Jailing him won't bring back a dead dog or un-scar the people who saw Kibbles in Bits all over the lawn.
Killing him would be considered justice by many people, because in that case, it's literally impossible for him to hurt another animal (or person, because really? explosives around a dog's neck? Where does this guy live, Paradise Falls?


----------



## Tasty Bacon (Aug 8, 2013)

Are there pictures? 


In all seriousness he should be charged with animal cruelty because how in hell is it not cruel to strap explosives to a living creature and then blow it up?! I say the police involved in this a piece of shit Democrats and don't know right from wrong just like every other Democrat!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

Political standpoints have nothing to do with exploding dogs.


----------



## Saga (Aug 8, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> That's disgusting. Anyone that does something like that deserves to be blown up themselves.
> 
> I don't agree with locking up people like that.  Obviously the guy is a murderer, just shoot him.


This shit...
Two wrongs don't make a right man
I never understood the "JUST KILL HIM!!11!" argument, it's very hypocritical.
Edit: The amount of people who are saying they'd like to see this guy die scares me.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 8, 2013)

I was expecting something about a furry attempting irl inflation fetish.

How disappointing.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 8, 2013)

You folks won't like the Russians then, they were doing this stuff during the 1940's.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 8, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Some gamer kid makes a stupid black humor joke with his friends, and some another dude blows his dog up in teeny pieces in a public place for all to see
> 
> Now, who's the potential terrorist deserving of a more serious treatment and jail time here?
> 
> If you chose the latter, you're not a true American.



hilarious... /sarcasm



Gr8fulFox said:


> New quarterback for the Philly Eagles, anyone?



People, PLEASE don't make this an AMERICA issue. It's not. Believe it or not, idiots inhabit many places around the entire world. America is no exception.



Clayton said:


> America has always been at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to animal abuse laws. Poor dog.
> If you can give someone a pass because the explosives they strapped to a dog's neck (WHAT?) killed it instantly and didn't draw it out for minutes on end, I really don't want nothing to do with your country.



Good. We want nothing to do with you, either. Unfortunately, the way the law works here in America, everyone is entitled to a fair trial, and some manage to take advantage of that. Of course, I'd like to see the dude punished; no sane person could think otherwise.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2013)

Clayton said:


> "The dog was killed quickly" or not... the guy needlessly killed an animal using explosives.
> The guy is fucking insane. He's insane. He killed a dog inhumanely and needlessly using explosives around it's neck.
> Am I the only person here who realizes how dangerous this is


If we start talking about needlessly killing things, how about the pet owners who get a pet and suddenly decide it's not their thing and can't be arsed to find a new home for it and instead they put it under.
Sure the explosives are dangerous and illegal and the motive is wrong. However there are people who strap dogs to rails and wait for trains to come or light them on fire.
Could always be worse.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 8, 2013)

Gotta hand it to him, he could have pulled an Old Yeller but he went all out for the explosive collar. That's some A-1 nutjob right there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If we start talking about needlessly killing things, how about the pet owners who get a pet and suddenly decide it's not their thing and can't be arsed to find a new home for it and instead they put it under.
> Sure the explosives are dangerous and illegal and the motive is wrong. However there are people who strap dogs to rails and wait for trains to come or light them on fire.
> Could always be worse.


  "It's living property; they can do what they please with it"


----------



## Troj (Aug 8, 2013)

That an act "could be worse" doesn't mean anything, because even the most terrible things could _theoretically _be worse. 

That the Holocaust didn't involve cannibalism and baby rape doesn't mean that we turn a blind eye or a deaf ear to the Holocaust, after all. That Honey-Boo-Boo at least doesn't star Pauly Shore doesn't mean we should then nominate Honey-Boo-Boo for a daytime Emmy.

The point is that people who abandon their dogs, blow up their dogs, lock their dogs in hot cars, or tie their dogs to the railroad tracks are _all_ guilty of animal abuse, and _all_ deserve to be punished.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2013)

Troj said:


> That an act "could be worse" doesn't mean anything, because even the most terrible things could _theoretically _be worse.


Want a medal for wittiness? 

Nobody is saying that what the guy did was right nor is anyone turning a blind eye right now.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 8, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> Not any better than the red necks who use TNT to go fishing or people who feed birds tablets to make them explode because they can't burp and release the gas.
> 
> Should rage at all the people who do the above. As for america being the bottom of the pole for animal abuse, funny how people forget about those countries where dogs are hung like pinata but just enough to keep the dog alive, beaten, and skinned alive only to be left hanging till it dies from the injuries.
> 
> Nothing new really. People will beat on animals just like they beat on each other. At least the dog dies instantly, the guy should be fined and jailed for a while. Punishment to fit the crime. Kill a dog (living property) shouldn't get much more than a few months in jail and a ban on ever owning another critter. People blow thing way out of proportion when it comes to animals. (no pun intended)



This. What happened was unambiguously horrible, but I'm not seeing people asking for shark finners to have their limbs cut off.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 8, 2013)

This guy has a long criminal history. Maybe he doesn't deserve to die, but he should have been long out of society by now.  I guess the authorities just need to wait for him to kill people to get something to happen. Because poor, defenseless animals aren't important enough.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

Tasty Bacon said:


> I say the police involved in this a piece of shit Democrats and don't know right from wrong just like every other Democrat!


...............................................................................................

Every part of this sentence reeks of dumbass


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If we start talking about needlessly killing things, how about the pet owners who get a pet and suddenly decide it's not their thing and can't be arsed to find a new home for it and instead they put it under.
> Sure the explosives are dangerous and illegal and the motive is wrong. However there are people who strap dogs to rails and wait for trains to come or light them on fire.
> Could always be worse.



That is not an acceptable argument when talking about harming living things.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 8, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> This guy has a long criminal history. Maybe he doesn't deserve to die, but he should have been long out of society by now.  I guess the authorities just need to wait for him to kill people to get something to happen. Because poor, defenseless animals aren't important enough.


Last time I checked, animal cruelty often denounces psychopathy and tendency to murder, and that guy sure is flashy when it comes to animal cruelty.

But no, let's ruin the high school teenager who made a stupid joke's life and throw him in prison, and give this psycho a slap on the wrist and send him back into society in a few months!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 8, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Unfortunately, the way the law works here in America, everyone is entitled to a fair trial, and some manage to take advantage of that.



Tell that to the kid that's getting 8 years for making a sarcastic remark online.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Good. We want nothing to do with you, either. Unfortunately, the way the law works here in America, everyone is entitled to a fair trial, and some manage to take advantage of that. Of course, I'd like to see the dude punished; no sane person could think otherwise.



Considering this comment is basically saying the same thing I said, I have a feeling you only replied rudely because of the American/country thing.

I expected no less.

AMURRIKA
FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

You know I was going to say how if we did this to prisoners on death row, people would be screaming it's cruel and unusual punishment but....seeing how people are itt I guess that's not entirely true.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> This. What happened was unambiguously horrible, but I'm not seeing people asking for shark finners to have their limbs cut off.


China has worked up such a long tab of cruelties to answer for that it's pointless to call them out on just one thing.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 8, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> hPeople, PLEASE don't make this an AMERICA issue. It's not. Believe it or not, idiots inhabit many places around the entire world. America is no exception.



...The fuck are you talking about? I was making a joke comparing this dude to the current quarterback for da Iggles...


----------



## Troj (Aug 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Want a medal for wittiness?
> 
> Nobody is saying that what the guy did was right nor is anyone turning a blind eye right now.



Yeah, but people are drifting into the dumb moral equivalence game of, "Well, nobody said anything when XYZ happened!"

Chances are, XYZ's wrong too, and the fact that it's getting more or less attention doesn't make it less wrong. Both acts can be wrong.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it bad I honestly don't give a damn that he blew up his dog? Hearing about kids being blown up in Afghanistan by drone strikes makes blowing up a dog seem trivial, and after watching a good 5 years worth of videos about all the atrocities we did in the Middle East I honestly got bigger things to feel bad about than some screwball taking out one dog that would have been euthanized in a shelter in a year anyway.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

We have a badass here, people.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 9, 2013)

When this topic dies, everyone's gonna forget about the dog.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 9, 2013)

"I have more important things to worry about"

True meaning: "I don't have the mental capacity to handle more than one thing at a time"


----------



## Azure (Aug 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> That Honey-Boo-Boo at least doesn't star Pauly Shore doesn't mean we should then nominate Honey-Boo-Boo for a daytime Emmy.


oh my god i laughed till i cried

thats really the worst show ever made for television. or the best, if youre into schadenfreude

also blowing up animals is bad, and this man should definitely face charges because even IF there was no "suffering", an animal was still blatantly murdered with homebrewed explosives, so really this guy is an ANIMAL TERRORIST. he's definitely into more illegal shit than some facebook shittalker, and that kid was in jail for months on zero legit charges. yet this guy...


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think he needs jail; I think he needs to spend time in the 'looney bin.' The man was so crazy he BLEW UP AN ANIMAL - he needs a serious mental evaluation.

In reply to TeenageAngst: How do you know this guy will stop at dogs? He's crazy enough to blow up a dog, it's plausible his behavior could escalate to hurting other people.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2013)

animal cruelty charges have been filed- fyi

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...-facing-animal-cruelty-charges-218765921.html


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 9, 2013)

preparing for the rapture

im gonna keep my fuckin mouth shut on that


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> animal cruelty charges have been filed- fyi
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...-facing-animal-cruelty-charges-218765921.html


I guess I'll take what relief I can get.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 14, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Considering this comment is basically saying the same thing I said, I have a feeling you only replied rudely because of the American/country thing.
> 
> I expected no less.
> 
> ...



I replied like that because of jackasses like you going off about America like it's suddenly the worst country ever because of some asshole who happens to live here.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 14, 2013)

Gr8fulFox said:


> ...The fuck are you talking about? I was making a joke comparing this dude to the current quarterback for da Iggles...



There are other people in this thread, you know. And show some respect, spell the team name correctly TYVM. FWIW I don't like Vick that much either.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 14, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> When this topic dies, everyone's gonna forget about the dog.



I guess we'd better start making a statue for the dog now.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not just call it and the situation as it is? Bullshit.

Ignore the "I'm so internet hard assburgers so I couldn't care waaaggghhh" types for a moment here, because there's a lesson we're just not getting.

We want to stand up for the animal that was killed, but we can't, because our society faults us if we show any signs of empathy for those we consider exempt of respect or dignity. Check? Check. Our country (merica) has been taught and educated that to discharge violence against the weak is not only morally acceptable, but also a moral obligation as to how we should separate and determine the obedient from the useless; and to participate in it's dynamics as such is to prove and test your own mettle, to show that you're a conqueror-agent that will work well to the states behalf. ... Check? Yes, check.

So, here's some advice: if this morally upsets you, (the dog being esplodey) protest it in some way anyway. Sure, you can't convince some hick batshit's or internet tough guys to care, but it goes without saying that you don't need convincing anyway, or their permission. *Start there.* Volunteer, do something good for your community, or out-right troll the bastard. Hard. It's up to you, and the possibilities are damn near endless. Don't let up either, you've your first amendment rights, and it's this guys fault for putting himself out on the fucking map.

Places to start? 

http://www.aspca.org/

Here's what you do, faggots:

http://www.aspca.org/blog

Find the comments, troll by posting the story, demand results.

-OR-

http://www.aspca.org/fight-cruelty/report-animal-cruelty/report-animal-cruelty-faq

Follow the directions there.

Bonus Round! Write a letter to the Department of Justice, or the FBI concerning what's happened recently. Go ahead. Do it. Do it, faggot. Why? Well, laugh it up faggots, but don't doubt the pro-cruelty and whiners prejudice against this kind of level of moral faggotry, because they're whining for a reason. Shit get's done, that's what. Oh oh oh oh oh and guess what? They'll follow through with it (the FBI and the DOJ), hard. You'll also need allies.

http://www.justice.gov/contact-us.html

Yes, over a fucking dog. You want boulders to move, which do you prefer? Harsh words or hands to push the fucking things? Gogoogogogogogogogo   Also, remember that when writing to the justice department, refrain for diving head first into shit that's not relevant. You heard about the case, you're concerned, and you want action taken. Go. Done. Over with.

Let's make this a double fucking whammy. White house petition. Yes, that's right, you're going to make a petition. I don't care what you do, fucking epttions now. Include the petition in your e-mail, and say you want justice for this and other animals across the nation who many others view as forfeit. You can't win in a battle against dog fuckers and dog fucker-uppy blowie uppie KABLAMers, so the relevance must be focused on winning a tertiary strike, which is to show that people can whine and bitch about this with somewhat decent results to be expected.

This is to say, that maybe your first calls for attention won't initially warrant a "national conversation" on how we view animals and animal cruelty, so winning battles progressively against the ... anti-animals? ... too much faggotry in that term? of the world is something that must be done, escalated, and tolerated.

Your actions, if taken, will curb some cruelty by spotlighting this case and others, as is the goal, since obviously you can't bring back Kablooey the Pooch back to life (((( whether you believe it or not, TAKE MY ADVICE gogogogogog, it will intensifieify

http://www.fbi.gov/contact-us

Bam, go for it. Put your money where your mouth is and stop taking shit like cowards. "OH NO LE DOG WENT BOOMY USA SUCKS BOOO", shut the fuck up. Do something about it, bitch. None of this fairy, "Well, I can't really do something about it, so I won't, worlds terrible le' sad BUT WATCH ME EMO BITCH ABOUT AND RUIN YOUR FORUMS WITH MY MORAL COWARDICE." None of this shit, do something about it.

Outside the states? Fucking better. Write about how half way across the globe you heard about this bullshit, and your concerned and also, fucking mad or shit. Include in your letter keywords that are picked up by their mail interceptors (see, OVER 9000) which automatically scan for emotional words, things like witnesses are bound to use, or informants that wish to stay anonymous. This isn't illegal, you know, but keep it short jackass, don't waste words, poetically state your cause and grief. Don't waste their time, to the point, do it. Examples of words to use that are relevant to initial or after concerns are here:

terrorized    cruelty    sadism     sadistic     fear     terror (<---obvious winrar)     gun    firearm     death     violence     violent    criminal       viral (<-----DUIIGNIDIGNIDNGINDGING this one pulls views like a motherfucker)     internet (<-----DINGDINGDINGDING this one pulls views like a motherfucker)   religion (HURRRRDINGDINGIDNGIDNGIDNIGNDIGNDINGIDDINGDIGNDINGINDIGNDIGNIDNDIDIDNGIDNGIDNGIDNGIDNGING)

Those three keywords can work in a sentence just like this, with some other whammies included, because hey, you're not being dishonest when you say this: I was *terrified* the other day when I came across some news on the *internet* that featured the story of a *religious fanatic*using *explosives* on one of his own animals in the state of Washington, in a case where he was dismissed on charges of *animal cruelty *after it was proven he was *guilty* of *killing* this animal in this way. As an animal owner myself (or supplement that with this - : As someone who believes that we have an obligation to treat both farm and domesticated animals, or pets, with good care, and that such care should follow *state and federal regulations*, it is my concern that x___) this was essentially breached, and a *criminal* was allowed to go free etc. et.c,s,f link zelda.   ---> feel free to continue your writing. I bolded the words that emphasize your concerns, feel free to add what you want, ecetera.

Don't fucking worry about writing these letters, just do what I fucking ask you to if you're concerned about Kibble and Bits over there. You want a response? You're a concerned citizen, a dog lover, ... a fucking furry, do they care? No. They want to know how the public can serve them, so fucking go balls deep. And there will be a return effort. Problem is? We need more than one. Convince a friend, make the story go viral. Make it a fucking problem that cannot be ignored. Compound it.

Go to fucking town. Also, remember this quote, because Malcolm X was a fucking awesome guy:

"If you're not careful, the newspapers will have you hating the people who are being oppressed, and loving the people who are doing the oppressing."

OHOHOHOHOHOHOH

oh

OH

Don't forget this.

Involve other groups. The opinion that this is sick-fuckery which only involve animals therefore, nobody else should have a chance or shot at fixing the system, is bullshit. Most people love animals, they're just ignorant as to the scale how much they're being abused and ignored. Find common ground in different rights and welfare groups, friends, co-workers. Make it casual. Make it extreme. Here's a list, find their twitters or shit, GOAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL:

https://www.allout.org/en?gclid=COXs8pafgbkCFQSk4Aod0gUAKQ
http://www.glaad.org/?gclid=CO77sp-fgbkCFYQ7Ogod1CQAzw
https://donate.naacp.org/page/contr...ip?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=[NAACP]&utm_campaign=Membership%20-%20Search%20-%20General&source=BSDAds_GoogleSearch_cpcNAACP%20Membership[NAACP]_29793075582&gclid=COiq-aqfgbkCFYuk4Aod30sA7Q

Find a group, go!

Also, Facebook and Tumblr and some shit. You can also inquire as a member of the media. Feel free to call any numbers related to this case as well to pull relevant shit. You can also report this story to CNN, Fox (don't laff gaggots uncle dulan knows), Human Rights Watch (stupid, but do it, cause they'll read the story, they'll know it's tragic, they'll make the obvious reply, but MAKING THEM READ ABOUT IT will spread the word as smile dog requests), and other some crap.

tl;dr, If you want justice for the bad things that terrible people have done, you have to take risk. Emotionally whining about it is one front, but one that's easily bitten when people can essentially corner you and neener-neener you with their cat calls about how nobody gives a shit, it's just an animal. 

You have to be the "snitch", the one that stands out in the crowd. You know things are bad, and some have it worse, but flying in the face of the mob mentality of jerks and dick face pussy fart fucking face faces ... face, is our first amendment. Go, go forth my children, and make a loud ass racket. And when people ask, "Hey, just what the fucks going on?" Say, "FOR KABLOOEY THE POOCH!" 

What are you waiting for, use your first, gaddomnit.

gogogo


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2013)

Too long, didn't read~~~


----------



## Bambi (Aug 16, 2013)

Addendum:

In light of long cat up thar, the summary of my post is thus:

*do your research
*protest on any which avenue you come across
*have your voice heard

Done.

Addendum to that addendum: don't just become upset and dissapointed with the world, become so upset and dissapointed with the world that you actively try to do something about it. Otherwise, you're making morality the occupation of cowards.


----------

